
Twitter discussion – Docker threatening legal action over naming - avitzurel
https://twitter.com/kelseyhightower/status/775657952430596096?lang=en
======
wmf
Many trademark holders have a policy that you can't use their name as the
_prefix_ of the name of something else. So e.g. JavaCache would not be allowed
but Cache4Java would be. This reserves the prefix for official products which
in theory reduces potential consumer confusion which in theory is the purpose
of trademarks.

And a name like docker-marklogic is double doomed because both parts are
trademarks so you probably can't say marklogic-docker either.

------
winteriscoming
The title is misleading, IMO. Looking at the image of the mail conversation,
it looks like the author of the repo initiated a mail with docker legal team
asking if it's OK to use those names to which the docker team politely replied
it isn't allowed and also explained why. The author of the repo then goes on
twitter and curses them. Don't see docker doing anything wrong here.

